# UPDATE: Rootzwiki Plz Help Support A Great (Gaming) Engineer!



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

*FINAL UPDATE #5: KICKSTATER IS DONE. THANKS TO ALL WHO CONTRIBUTED. YOU WILL RECEIVE UPDATES ONCE THE LINK HAS BEEN PRODUCED AND PACKAGED!! TAHNK YOU ALL WHO HELPED MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!*
*With 3 days left - Update #4: Second stretch goal reached!!! Seimitsu LS-32 joystick is now supported after passing $19K goal.*
*Also new tier added - Dual modded Madcatz custom SFxT VS (update sold out *







*). *
*New add-on - Add $5 to your pledge to rec'd an extra keychain/lanyard. Update info page here.*

*UPDATE #3: STRETCH GOAL HAS BEEN REACHED!!! This means that the Link will be re-released along with the lanyard as well. There are still 6 days left so anything else contributed will only help future runs, as well as increase the potential for some of the add-on items to remain in production as well.*
*UPDATE #2: GOAL HAS BEEN REACHED!! Thank you to everyone who supported this project. Production should begin soon for the Link. This is whether the stretch goal is reached or not.*
UPDATE: ONLY 15 DAYS LEFT BUT PROJECT ONLY NEEDS $2227!!!

A friend of mine - Clayton of www.Phreakmods.com - needs some help re-funding one of his projects. Its for JLF Sanwa joysticks. Please spread the word and help fund this amazing project. I know many of you are gamers of all types. Please show some support - any - to a fellow gamer and developer!!!

Read more here - http://goo.gl/nWFzJ
Main KS page - http://goo.gl/xBQIH

Kickstarter info below:

The Link is the world's first and only quick release joystick shaft, designed to alleviate travel and storage woes for arcade sticks.​










Rewards

* $1 Backer - A huge thank you for your support of the project!
* $10 Backer+ - Get a pack of PhreakMods decals as a thank you for supporting the project. Colors may vary!
* $26 Early Bird Special - Get a Link (top & bottom), Hex Key, and Link decal. LIMITED, does NOT come with the stretch goal piece. This is for those who want an early jump in.
* $30 Pre-Order - Get a Link (top & bottom), Hex Key, and Link decal. Stretch goal piece included automatically if met!







Pre-Order Kit
* $35 Pre-Order+ - Get a Link (top & bottom), Hex Key, and Link decal, plus one (1) etched dust washer, one (1) etched black cover cap. Stretch goal piece included automatically if met!








Pre-Order+ Kit

Although depicted differently (for now), etched image will be The Link logo on both the dust washer and the cover cap. Etching done by the awesome FoeHammer Customs
_*Note:* The cover cap is a 24mm button cap that has been tweaked to be used to cover the hole when The Link is out of place._








Cover Cap in place

* $80 Backpack - Get a black polyester backpack (12" W x 18" H x 10" D) with embroidered PhreakMods logo on the front pouch.
* $110 Backpack+ - Get a black polyester backpack (12" W x 18" H x 10" D) with embroidered PhreakMods logo on the front pouch, as well as everything in the Pre-order+ reward!
The backpack is 600D Polyester with a heavy vinyl backing, both sides have elastic pouches for water bottles. The front pocket is really large and has enough space for storing things like video games or spare controller pads, just to think of a couple.
The inside has a partition with an elastic band top, it works really well for keeping your arcade stick from wiggling all over the place. The bag is also deep enough to store a ton of other needful things.








Virtual mock up, actual logo will be embroidered









The elastic partition inside works great for keeping sticks in place

* $500 EVO Hangout - Dinner and drinks on the PhreakMods crew at EVO 2013, plus everything from the Backpack+ reward! *Must already BE at EVO 2013

*Add-Ons*

Add-on to any reward tier simply by increasing your pledge amount to cover the costs below:
* 
Increase your pledge by $25 for each additional Link you want, this addition adds an extra top, bottom, hex key, and Link decal. Each addition does NOT include additional stub pieces if the stretch goal is met.
* 
Increase your pledge by $5 for each extra set of accessories that includes one (1) etched dust washer and one (1) cover cap.


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

New Rewards!

Update #1 - For backers only · Mar. 24, 2013 · comment

Hi everyone!

Well, it's been just over a week and we've breached $7,500, which is incredible. I can't thank everyone enough who's shown support through the pledging and ESPECIALLY for those who have passed on the information for this project. Seriously, you guys are awesome and it shows me that the community is really behind bringing this back.
On that note, I've received a few requests to add additional tiers to give those people who want to pledge more an option. This also is designed to give the people who love the project and want to support it but don't necessarily use an arcade stick for The Link to be put into.

So, I've added 3 new tiers:
$80 Backpack - Get a black polyester backpack (12" W x 18" H x 10" D) with embroidered PhreakMods logo on the front pouch.
$110 Backpack+ - Get a black polyester backpack (12" W x 18" H x 10" D) with embroidered PhreakMods logo on the front pouch, as well as everything in the Pre-order+ reward!

See the main kickstarter rewards section for pictures and details.
$500 EVO Hangout (LIMIT 1) - Dinner and drinks on the PhreakMods crew at EVO 2013, plus everything from the Backpack+ reward!
The EVO Hangout comes with the stipulation that you will already BE at EVO 2013
Also added a new Add-On:
Increase your pledge by $5 for each extra set of accessories that includes one (1) etched dust washer and one (1) cover cap.
This add on is for those who want to get extra Links through the add-on but want the accessories to go with them if they have multiple arcade sticks with The Link installed.

Thanks again everyone, with the support everyone is showing I KNOW we can reach the primary goal in the remaining days.
-Clayton


----------

